# Crab Zucchini Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

7 1/2 oz snow crab meat
1 medium zucchini sliced
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 clove of garlic minced
1/4 cup butter
1/2 tsp basil
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3/4 cup shredded swiss cheese
1/2 soft bread crumbs
2 medium tomatoes or 1 1/2 cups canned

Cook zucchini, onion, and garlic in butter about 5 mins until tender. add seasonings, crab meat, swiss cheese and bread crumbs. Chop tomatoes removing the seeds. Add to first mixture and toss lightly. Place in buttered 1 qt casserol dish and bake at 375 degs for 30-35 mins or until heated through.


----------

